#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Учения Чогьяла Намкая Норбу в Барселоне  12- 14 мая 2017 года.

## Галина_Сур

Дорогие все,

Мы очень рады информировать вас о том, что Чогьял Намкай Норбу посетит в Барселону, Испания, чтобы даровать ретрит с  учением  Ати Йоги с 12 по 14 мая 2017 года.

Для дальнейшей информации:

http://www.dzogchen.es/12-14-mayo-re...namkhai-norbu/

Данное мероприятие есть в расписании, однако место проведения ещё не утверждено.  В дополнение к этому,  11 мая 2017 года Ринпоче проведёт конференцию по буддизму  в Автономном Университете Барселоны

Пожалуйста, сообщите нам, если вы собираетесь посетить ретрит и сделайте предварительную регистрацию по ссылке ниже:

pre-registration form

Всего наилучшего,

Кундуслинг

----------

Joy (28.04.2017), Ometoff (23.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Добрый вечер, появилось расписание, еще  будут уточнения-следите за новостями:

*Пятница 12 мая*

17:00 до 19:00 Основное учения и передача Ати-йоги

19:00 до 20:30 Танцы Khaita

*Суббота 13 мая*

11:00 до 13:00 Практика Ати Гуру Йоги и Учения Ати-Йоги

17:00 до 19:00 Практика Ати Гуру Йоги и Учения Ати-Йоги

19:00 до 20:30 Танцы Khaita

*Воскресенье, 14 Мая*

11:00 до 13:00 Последнее учение Ати Гуру Йоги.  Практика с посвящениями.

Параллельные мероприятия в том же месте

*Суббота 13 мая*

14:00 - 15: 00 Пояснение Короткого туна (Элиас Каприлес)

15:15 - 16: 15ч Демонстрация Туна Ваджрного Танца (Advanced)

*Суббота 13 и воскресенье, 14 мая*

9:15 - 10:15  Введение в курс Янтра Йоги

9:15-10:15  курс Ваджрного танца  (для начинающих)

----------

Kit (09.05.2017), Ometoff (12.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур



----------

Olle (08.05.2017), Ometoff (12.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (08.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Более точное описание учения.

12 – 14 мая ретрит из Барселоны 
с Чогьялом Намкай Норбу

Ретрит по учению Ати-йоги
Введение в природу ума
(время московское, GMT+3)

Пятница 12 мая
17:00 – 19:00 Начало учение и передача состояния Ати
19:00 – 20:30 Танцы Khaita

Суббота 13 мая
11:00 – 13:00  После практики Ати Гуруйоги, учение об Ати-йоге.
17:00 – 19:00  После практики Ати Гуруйоги, учение об Ати-йоге.
19:00 – 20:30  Танцы Khaita

Воскресенье 14 мая
11:00 – 13:00  Последняя сессия в этом ретрите. Мы закончим этот ретрит Ати Гуруйогой и посвящением заслуг.

Слушать по ссылке http://webcast.dzogchen.net/index.php?id=translations
Для русского перевода жмите "RUSSIAN TRANSLATION"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.05.2017), Вольдемар (12.05.2017), Евгений Шпагин (13.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Дорогие друзья! Во время этого вебкаста многие столкнулись с тем, что браузер Chrome не показывал наш вебкаст. Дело в том, что разработчики гугла недавно внесли изменения в настройки браузера по умолчанию. Теперь, для того чтобы смотреть или слушать в Chrome вебкаст или любое другое видео в формате Adobe Flash, необходимо в настройках: chrome://settings/content активировать в браузере автоматическое открытие flash-контента или добавить сайт http://webcast.dzogchen.net/ в список исключений. См. скриншот.

----------

Евгений Шпагин (14.05.2017)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

А подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли это учение в записи? Может есть записи с переводом с прошлых учений введения в природу ума? Трансляция периодически прерывалась и многие моменты остались непонятными... Посмотрел на ютюбе, не нашел...

----------

